# I need a name!!



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

We are going to send in a name for my 3 year old colt's registration papers! I need help coming up with names! His barn name is Otie and he is going to be a barrel horse! His mother's registered name is Invest In The Moon and his daddy's name is RC Indian Bullion. (they are on allbreedpedigree.com) Help me please!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

My wife suggests 'RC Indian Moon'...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

BulliOnTheMoon
IndianInvestinBully
OtaInvestInBully


----------



## rach82 (Feb 12, 2012)

I really like Indian Moon


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Invest in Bullion


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Indian Moon :lol:


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Invested Indian
I like indian Moon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RB Performance Horses (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi there, this is Melanie, I own RC Indian Bullion. How is your boy doing? I would LOVE to see pics of him. 

ThisBratsGotBullions
Vested In Bullions
ThisBratsABullionaire
TooFoxyForMyBullions
Forever Investment
Image Is Everything
Invest For More
Doubull Up Investment
YouCantBullyThisBrat
Cant Bully This Brat

I love thinking up names. I am sure more will come to me later. LOL


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like RC's Indian Moon, and I think This Brats A Bullionaire would be really cool for a barrel racer  (I'm a Hunter Jumper, so don't know to heck of a lot about that world, but I like names )


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

HezaBrattyBullionaire
HezaBullionInvestment


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I completely forgot about this thread! Thanks for all of the names! My mom and I will have to agree on one... But then we'll get him registered! (Finally!! Lol) 
RB Performance Horses, he's doing great! I am going to start him in the next few weeks! I'm super excited! He's super smart and is so easy going! There are a few pictures of him in my barn. There will definitely be more to come once I start working with him!  my mom was origionally going to start him, but she's pregnant now, so that won't be happening any time soon. :wink: lol


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

I like Indian Moon as well. I'd stay away from the names that are several words all together as one. That's been done to death.


----------

